# My BLD memorizing confusion



## chiperten (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey, I have been practicing with BLD solving for a while now. I can plan a solve and execute what I've written down without looking. All I need now is to memorize everything... but that can be confusing with the edges that are already in place and flipped or the corners that are already in place and rotated.

Also, sometimes I get confused when my buffer edge shows up in the UR position too early. And then another thing that really gets me is how to know exactly when I have to switch my two corners back... I know that if it's an odd number of times that I do the PLL algs but how will I know how many PLL algs I've done?

All of this can be logically thought out on paper but I'm having a hard time remembering all of this in my head.

PS. I'm curious what visual pictures other BLD cubers use for their color pairs.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 14, 2006)

Well at first, I gave each cubie and each orientation a character/warrior and had them reenact a battle in my head. I then realized it was too confusing seeing how I kept mixing up the characters. It was total mayhem so I gave it up and stuck with BW=Donald Duck, etc.

If anyone had a good way to memorize corners plz share. I use pochmann's method btw.


----------



## chiperten (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes, so far, Pochman's has been beautiful. What are your specific pictures for each color set?


----------



## UberStuber (Aug 14, 2006)

Although I now don't use Pochmann's method for corners, When I used to I would use the same memorization items as the edges. Look at the first corner's top sticker and the next sticker going clockwise, let's say it's Blue White. Memorize Donald Duck (BW). Now look at the position where that corner needs to go, note the sticker that is on what will end up as the blue face, and the next sticker going clockwise. Lets say it's Orange White. Memorize Donald duck eating a Creamsicle (or whatever). Keep doing this until you finish the cycle. 

If you don't want to have to determine a parity error before you start, you can keep track with your foot. Each time you perform a T-perm (or anything else that swaps two corners/edges) either lift or put down your foot. If you finish edges and your foot is up, you have the parity error. This simple act can actually be very distracting to your solve, so you might just want to determine if you have the parity before you start.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm not sure I fully understand how corner orientation works. I can't recognize clockwise and counter-clockwise.


----------



## chiperten (Aug 15, 2006)

I've figured out how I'm going to do my corners. I gave each a number going clockwise.. 1-4 on the top and 5-9 on the bottom. Then I just remember which color is on the U face in the buffer position and I am set. So my memorization would be 7 white, 2 Blue, 1 Red, etc... I'm liking it.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey that is actually very good. I'm surprised i didnt think of it. Congrats!!!


----------

